
Venezuelan naval boat rams passenger cruise liner, damages itself, sinks - micael_dias
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/03/americas/venezuela-navy-cruise-liner-incident-intl/index.html
======
belorn
Reminds me of an event here in Sweden when a military patrol boat
accidentially crashed into a car ferry after the two captains could not agree
about who had the right of way. The ferry lost some paint while the patrol
boat sustained significant damage and was put out of action.

Military boats look strong and are built to be fairly fast and withstand enemy
fire, but pure mass is still far more important in a collision. Commercial
passenger liners also seem to be quite over-engineered to withstand a lot of
punishment, maybe as a result of those being the boats that can continue to
operate decade after decade.

~~~
abbracadabbra
Tonnage has the right of way

------
aww_dang
Edited video from the Venezuelan military

[https://twitter.com/ConflictsW/status/1246520629760843780](https://twitter.com/ConflictsW/status/1246520629760843780)

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765172)

